# Pompano Beach -- what to do and questions?



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2011)

Several questions from a very senior citizen  :

1.  How is the drive from Fort Lauderdale's airport to Pompano Beach (Wyndham Santa Barbara timeshare).  If hubby is 81 yrs old -- is it easy to get out of the airport area and on the highway to Pompano Beach (not like Miami  )?

2.  Does FLL have a Super Shuttle to Pompano Beach if we decide to go that way?

3.  Are there nearby restaurants from the timeshare (walking distance)?

4.  Besides laying on the beach (which we can't do due to past skin cancers), what do you recommend we see in the area?

5.  Love Key West -- would there be a bus or ferry tour we could take there?

Open to any and all suggestions and thank you


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Several questions from a very senior citizen  :
> 
> 1.  How is the drive from Fort Lauderdale's airport to Pompano Beach (Wyndham Santa Barbara timeshare).  If hubby is 81 yrs old -- is it easy to get out of the airport area and on the highway to Pompano Beach (not like Miami  )?About 12 miles - easy drive from airport. Federal St north (rt1) to 17th street, right, left at beach (a1a) then about 8 mile. resort on left at a small light.
> 
> ...



Have fun. When re you all going?


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2011)

*Linda - many thanks*



vacationhopeful said:


> Have fun. When re you all going?



Hot diggety   -- Lots of good information, thank you!  As for when we are going -- promise you won't laugh    March 2013.  I am hoping it won't be Spring Break from what I have read here on TUG.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

we really enjoyed the bonnet house and just when we were leaving, we found out we could have taken a bus to ft. lauderdale and back caught right outside the resort.


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2011)

The water taxi is really fun, they do a little commentary about the houses and stuff.

I personally can't imagine doing a day trip to Key West from Pompano, and I'm 52, not 80-something.  But I know you guys have terrific stamina.

We found driving in the Pompano Beach area not bad at all - much, much easier than Miami.  Lots more strip type malls where you could get some groceries and stuff, just closer access.


----------



## memereDoris (Aug 23, 2011)

We took my 84 year old inlaws to Pompano Beach last year.  They loved it.  We did the water taxi, walked to the restaurants.  We stayed at the Sea Gardens.  The public bus passes right in front of the resorts and is not crowded like it is when you get closer to Miami.  My mother-in-law said she would love to go again.
  You'll have a great time.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

we also did the sunset cruise right behind the Santa Barbara, it was very nice.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2011)

*Key West bus trip*



BevL said:


> The water taxi is really fun, they do a little commentary about the houses and stuff.
> 
> I personally can't imagine doing a day trip to Key West from Pompano, and I'm 52, not 80-something.  But I know you guys have terrific stamina.
> 
> We found driving in the Pompano Beach area not bad at all - much, much easier than Miami.  Lots more strip type malls where you could get some groceries and stuff, just closer access.



Wondering about Key West myself  .  Would it be a 3 hr each way trip?  It's so hard to exchange there that it was a passing thought.  We spent 5 nights in Westin hotel on points right at the water downtown a few years ago. Wonderful time!


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2011)

*Bus!*



rapmarks said:


> we really enjoyed the bonnet house and just when we were leaving, we found out we could have taken a bus to ft. lauderdale and back caught right outside the resort.



Great tip -- bus right near the timeshare!  I wonder if it stops at a supermarket if we decide on Super Shuttle for transportation from FLL.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 23, 2011)

*Doris*



memereDoris said:


> We took my 84 year old inlaws to Pompano Beach last year.  They loved it.  We did the water taxi, walked to the restaurants.  We stayed at the Sea Gardens.  The public bus passes right in front of the resorts and is not crowded like it is when you get closer to Miami.  My mother-in-law said she would love to go again.
> You'll have a great time.



How did you grocery shop?


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Wondering about Key West myself  .  Would it be a 3 hr each way trip?  It's so hard to exchange there that it was a passing thought.  We spent 5 nights in Westin hotel on points right at the water downtown a few years ago. Wonderful time!



MOre like a 17 hour round trip based on this information:

http://keywestbustour.com/1-day-tour-from-fort-lauderdale.html

I personally wouldn't do it unless I did the two day option and stayed overnight.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 23, 2011)

*March is defintely Spring Break*

March will always be Spring Break in Florida, it will be busy.  Pompano is kind of a sleepy area compared to Fort Lauderdale or Miami.  

The trip down to Key West is at least 6 hours from Pompano, it is a very long trip and not pratical for a day trip.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Great tip -- bus right near the timeshare!  I wonder if it stops at a supermarket if we decide on Super Shuttle for transportation from FLL.



Publix on bus route just as you enter Lauderdale by the Sea or Winn Dixie at the Galt Mile area.

Runs every 30 minutes (basicly). Broward County Transit Route 11 is online schedule.


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2011)

For groceries, I'd be contacting the resort if you haven't already.  We've stayed in Wyndhams that have shuttles, I think the Grand Desert comes to mind.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't recall any shuttles being offered at the Santa Barbara


----------



## memereDoris (Aug 24, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> How did you grocery shop?



We took the public bus to go shopping.  We had no children with us so it was easy.  We didn't need much.  There was also a small store within walking distance but we took a taxi back so we wouldn't have to carry the groceries back.

We have been to Hollywood twice and Pompano Beach once during spring break.  It was not an issue.  
Grand Bahamas during spring break is much worse.

PS - memere means Grandma.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 24, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Wondering about Key West myself  .  Would it be a 3 hr each way trip?  It's so hard to exchange there that it was a passing thought.  We spent 5 nights in Westin hotel on points right at the water downtown a few years ago. Wonderful time!



Cathy, I wouldn't do this as a day trip either.   
The reason it takes so long is that it's 200 miles away and you can only take freeway for a portion of the trip (only like 30 miles), the rest of the trip is local roads with lots and lots of traffic lights and cops just waiting for you to speed thru their little village.

If you really want to do the Keys, I'd recommend just adding it to the end of your trip and staying for a few nights.  If you did this trip with a package bus/hotel you wouldn't need to rent a car or worry about an exchange to Key West which I understand can be a difficult trade.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 24, 2011)

*Good thought*



chriskre said:


> Cathy, I wouldn't do this as a day trip either.
> The reason it takes so long is that it's 200 miles away and you can only take freeway for a portion of the trip (only like 30 miles), the rest of the trip is local roads with lots and lots of traffic lights and cops just waiting for you to speed thru their little village.
> 
> If you really want to do the Keys, I'd recommend just adding it to the end of your trip and staying for a few nights.  If you did this trip with a package bus/hotel you wouldn't need to rent a car or worry about an exchange to Key West which I understand can be a difficult trade.



I like your recommendation.  Any suggestions on a name of bus that offers an overnight package like that.  I can then do Google searchs.  One time we took a ship there from Marco Island but by the time we got to Key West we had very little time to explore it and then back on the ship.

Are there other small cities nearby Pompano we should see -- like Augustine?  We already have seen Fort Lauderdale.  We love walking the beach and looking at little stores.


----------



## pranas (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry - double post


----------



## pranas (Aug 24, 2011)

Take the #11 bus south to LBTS and there is a nice Publix supermaket on your right. Cost is one dollar for senior citizens.  Bus runs every twenty or thirty minutes.

I use the shared ride when I come home frm the airport.  Cost $18.00 plus tip.  Maximum wait time 30 minutes.  I have learned to ask the dispatcher to right down the time I arrived on my ticket.  This way there are no misunderstandings when the 1/2 hour is up.  Since there are two of you, you may  just want to take a cab for a few bucks more. 

For a taste of Americana, take a ride on the Jungle Queen.  If you go in the evening, you have dinner on their island and watch an old fashion show.  The food is good and served on long picnic tabels.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2011)

Cathy,
As this trip is not til *MARCH 2013*, did you take out trip insurance?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> I like your recommendation. Any suggestions on a name of bus that offers an overnight package like that. I can then do Google searchs. One time we took a ship there from Marco Island but by the time we got to Key West we had very little time to explore it and then back on the ship.
> 
> Are there other small cities nearby Pompano we should see -- like Augustine? We already have seen Fort Lauderdale. We love walking the beach and looking at little stores.


 

St Augustine is very far from Pompano.  in Palm Beach a visit to the former Flagler home is great and to the Norton Art Museum.


----------



## LouiseG (Aug 25, 2011)

Another good day excursion is the the Morikami Museum and Gardens in Delray (actually Boca) but the official address is Delray.  Its a tribute to a Japanese colony that was in the areal in the early 1900's and is a great way to find your zen.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 25, 2011)

Please remember if anyone is driving down to the Keys from Ft Lauderdale and taking the Florida Turnpike you must have a Florida SunPass which can be purchased at any Publix grocery store but must be activated before you start your trip.  There are no gate attendants on the turnpike to collect money. They started doing this earlier this year.  We were there in June and the resort we stayed at had notified us of this rule prior to our stay.

We loved the area at Lauderdale by the Sea.  There is a Greek Restaurant there that every Friday and Saturday night (I think) that have belly dancers and Greek music.  The restaurant is on a corner so they close off the street and set up tables and chairs outside for eating and drinks and enjoying the music until about 10 pm.  We got there too late this time so didn't make it.


----------



## pranas (Aug 27, 2011)

Hophop4 said:


> Please remember if anyone is driving down to the Keys from Ft Lauderdale and taking the Florida Turnpike you must have a Florida SunPass which can be purchased at any Publix grocery store but must be activated before you start your trip.  There are no gate attendants on the turnpike to collect money. They started doing this earlier this year.  We were there in June and the resort we stayed at had notified us of this rule prior to our stay.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Actualy, this is only partially true.  You can buy the SunPass or you can have the camera scan your license plate and you will be sent a bill in 30 days or so.  The service charge for this service is not that high. You can do this in Miami Dade but not in Broward County.  In Broward, you can still pay the attendant.


----------



## gravitar (Sep 1, 2011)

The Toll-By-Plate section of the Florida Turnpike is that locally known as the Homestead Extension. It beings in Hollywood and ends in Homestead. The fee for being billed is $2.50 in addition to the regular price of the tolls. 

There is also a Mini-Sticker transponder you can buy and affix to your windshield. It costs $4.99 and comes with $4.99 in credit. If you have a rental car you  can just scrape it off the windshield prior to your returning the car. Depending on how much turnpike and other toll road driving you plan on doing in Florida this might be an option.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2011)

*Memere*



memereDoris said:


> We took the public bus to go shopping.  We had no children with us so it was easy.  We didn't need much.  There was also a small store within walking distance but we took a taxi back so we wouldn't have to carry the groceries back.
> 
> We have been to Hollywood twice and Pompano Beach once during spring break.  It was not an issue.
> Grand Bahamas during spring break is much worse.
> ...



That's so pretty!  Thank you for the valuable info -- does the bus stop fairly close to the timeshare?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2011)

*Great ideas*



pranas said:


> Take the #11 bus south to LBTS and there is a nice Publix supermaket on your right. Cost is one dollar for senior citizens.  Bus runs every twenty or thirty minutes.
> 
> I use the shared ride when I come home frm the airport.  Cost $18.00 plus tip.  Maximum wait time 30 minutes.  I have learned to ask the dispatcher to right down the time I arrived on my ticket.  This way there are no misunderstandings when the 1/2 hour is up.  Since there are two of you, you may  just want to take a cab for a few bucks more.
> 
> For a taste of Americana, take a ride on the Jungle Queen.  If you go in the evening, you have dinner on their island and watch an old fashion show.  The food is good and served on long picnic tabels.



Thank you -- Taxi cost for two -- any idea approximately how much?


----------



## pranas (Sep 3, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you -- Taxi cost for two -- any idea approximately how much?



I think it will be  a little over forty dollars but I have not taken one for several years.  You pay for the cab not per person. Also, tell the driver not to go up I95.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2011)

*What do we tell the driver, then?*



pranas said:


> I think it will be  a little over forty dollars but I have not taken one for several years.  You pay for the cab not per person. Also, tell the driver not to go up I95.



Hmm, why is that -- much longer drive?  What should we tell him?


----------

